# hello Signals



## fuscia (9 Oct 2009)

Hello boys and girls,

Got any stories? Advice? What you wish your Jr officers knew, to make your jobs easier or gosh, just to do things right?

I'm hanging out here, hoping to pick up a thing or two from you folks. Hopefully I'll be joining you shortly (or in awhile seeing how the recruiting process seems to its time) as a green, brand spankin' new DEO. 

I'll buy you a beer if I ever cross paths with you, in exchange for something funny or useful here.

Cheers,

Fuscia


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Oct 2009)

fuscia said:
			
		

> Got any stories? Advice? What you wish your Jr officers knew, to make your jobs easier or gosh, just to do things right?



If your troops listen to and respect your Sgts and WOs, you should too. They've been there, done that, got the T-Shirt and probably will try to let you know tactfully when you're out to lunch.


----------



## the_girlfirend (9 Oct 2009)

Hey Fuscia!

My first advice is to be patient, the recruiting process can be a pain. I applied in Sept 2008, got in the Reserve in May 2009, now transfering to the Regular force in January 2010... I haven't got any training yet and I can't wait.

For now the only thing that I have noticed right away, is that you cannot know everything in this field... you have to be comfortable with listening to others who have the experience and knowledge (as Puckchaser wrote) working as a team is the key.

you might want to read the book small unit leadership: http://www.amazon.ca/Small-Unit-Leadership-Commonsense-Approach/dp/0891411739/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1255107587&sr=8-1

Good luck


----------



## ubergeek_123 (10 Oct 2009)

I just want to add to what Puckchaser said. Always apply common sense above all!!


----------



## fuscia (11 Oct 2009)

Puckchaser - you're a hockey player I take it  I will remember your advice. I didn't realize there was a signals squadron in Kingston...thought it was just Electronic Warfare...

the_girlfriend - good luck on your upcoming BMOQ! I ordered the book and will give that a read. Wow 9 months to enrol?! And here I was growing itches because of a 2.5 months wait so far.

ubergeek_123 - I'll do my best!

Thanks you guys. Take care and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Oct 2009)

fuscia said:
			
		

> ....... I didn't realize there was a signals squadron in Kingston...thought it was just Electronic Warfare...



Not only is there a Signals Squadron in Kingston; there is a whole Signals Regiment.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Oct 2009)

There will be 2 Regiments come 1 Apr 2010, taking up space that can barely fit 1.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (11 Oct 2009)

Only one "Signals" Regiment though.    ;D


----------



## fuscia (12 Oct 2009)

Hi George and Puckchaser,

Is Electronics Warfare a...squadron under Signals regiment then?

Hmm this could be really good. What's the regiment...designation for the Kingston regiment? Um like...Toronto is 709, Hamilton is 705...do you know if the regiment has need for DEOs? 


Thanks!


----------



## George Wallace (12 Oct 2009)

Google is your friend.

Canadian Forces Joint Signal Regiment 

CFB Kingston


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Oct 2009)

fuscia said:
			
		

> Is Electronics Warfare a...squadron under Signals regiment then?



Electronic Warfare is currently a standalone Squadron, falling under LFDTS. When it becomes a Regiment, it will fall under LFCA and comprise of the Regular force 2 EW Sqn, and the Reserve force 772 EW Sqn, with a RHQ and Support Sqn (-). I believe CFJSR has 3 Sqns, one being Support.

Most signals units need Sig Os, its all a matter of what you want to do.


----------



## fuscia (12 Oct 2009)

George - good call. 

Puckchaser - woah acronyms. Thank God for Google. Thanks for the info! I'll have to look into this. 

Have a good one.


----------



## Flap Jack (12 Oct 2009)

Hey Fuscia

Someone on these boards showed this handy guide to me. It may be a little old, but it definitely has some good information for officers (the newer articles especially)
http://regimentalrogue.com/srsub/seniorsub.htm

Hope this helps!


----------



## fuscia (12 Oct 2009)

Hi Flap Jack - wow good read. I saw the open letter first - old but definitely my favorite so far. This quote is cute too...hope it's not too true...: "There is a saying in the Navy that if you want someone to think, ask an officer. But if you want it done, ask a chief...nicely! - Tom Clancy, Marine; A Guided Tour of a Marine Expeditionary Unit, 1996"


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Oct 2009)

fuscia said:
			
		

> Puckchaser - woah acronyms. Thank God for Google. Thanks for the info! I'll have to look into this.



My bad, they just come out sometimes.


----------



## fuscia (12 Oct 2009)

Lol. No worries. I'll have to learn them at some point. Might as well be from here.


----------

